# Charter recommendations around Destin?



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Gentlemen,

A cousin of mine from Dallas is doing a family vacation in Destin in mid-July, and he wants to take his 15 y.o. son out for a day of inshore fishing. They've never fished saltwater, but I believe they're at least competent with rods and reels — not first-timers. He mentioned redfish in particular, but I think he's generally just wanting a fun trip in fairly protected water catching something new.

Any recommendations I can pass along for an easygoing captain in that area who'd be likely to put them on reds, trout, flounder, tripletail or whatever else is around that time of year?


----------



## blake walters (Mar 12, 2018)

Lim-it-out charters out of Pensacola area is awesome. Check out his Facebook, always catching solid fish.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Capt. Pat Dineen, Flyliner Charters.

Knowledgeable pro and great guy. Fishes a Skeeter 22 Bay.

If Pat is booked, check in with The Ship's Chandler.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks, Dave. Dang, tell Pat to give me a call about bringing his website into the current decade. That thing could use some work...


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Panama City Inshore or Shallow Water Expeditions out of 30A


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

zthomas said:


> Thanks, Dave. Dang, tell Pat to give me a call about bringing his website into the current decade. That thing could use some work...


Kinda like some boat companies we both know...


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

blake walters said:


> Lim-it-out charters out of Pensacola area is awesome. Check out his Facebook, always catching solid fish.


Lim-it-out, you won't be sorry.


----------



## H_Reid (Jan 12, 2018)

Check out http://traditionfishingcharters.com/ In Pensacola. Miles and his brother in law are great guys!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Heat_PCB said:


> Panama City Inshore or Shallow Water Expeditions out of 30A


Both of these are great choices. Check out their websites. They have it dialed in Fo Sho!


----------



## ElHydro (May 18, 2017)

@zthomas if you haven't already passed info to your friend, i highly recommend capt lw burroughs w/ intracoastal experience (https://destinfishing-icx.com/). IMO he's the best, most professional inshore captain in choctawhatchee... runs a beautiful pathy and launches right out of destin. pat's gonna be busy chasing the elusive tarpon that some claim roam around our beaches in the summer and anyone in the "know" knows then entire SWE fleet will be deployed between crooked and lanark reef. lw will put them on a ton of fish on live bait w/ a relaxed vibe and knows the inshore reds/trout/flounder as well if not better than anyone


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks, all! I'll report back.


----------



## Hayes (Oct 1, 2017)

Hot Spots Charters out of Pensacola. Ask for Capt. Tyler Massey


----------

